# Maiden Voyage on the Guru Powered Ranch Kettle



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Ain't pretty!  Not that it won't work, I just ain't doin' it right!  Nuthin' more tonight 'cept I'm finishin' the loin back on the gasser......


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Smellin' real good right now and the T-pick is goin' through no problem.  Meat has not drawn back though and I'm thinkin' it''cause of the lower temps at the onset....


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2006)

Where are da pic's??


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Where are da pic's??


They're comin'. Just tried the tear test and it passed.  2 ribs broke off the end.  Lifted the rack with the tongs and it broke in half. Nice crust on the outside and very moist on the inside. No sauce.  I might coulda' taken these off 30 minutes earlier... They're restin' for a bit....


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Well, I started with 85 original Kingsford coals lined up around the back in 3 rows.  Fired up 20 new Kingsford coals in the chimney and spread them around one end of the line.  One loinback from a cryo pack went on at noon.  At 12:55, it was obvious that the temp wasn’t going to get into the 240’s so I went to change from the 4 CFM blower to the 10 CFM blower.  The blower wouldn’t run because the wires inside the shrink tubing had broken.  Put the 4 CFM blower back on and went to work on the 10.  Shit job because I didn’t have everything I needed at hand after the move but the 10 was on at 1:35.  The smoke pack of pellets kicked in at 2:20.  At 3:20, added ¾ Weber chimney full of lit new Kingsford to kick the temp up.  At 4:45, temp started dropping again…Firing up the gasser. 5:05, moved the rack to the gasser ~ Trying to maintain 250º. (This is much easier…). Rotated the rack 180º at 5:47.  Around 7:20, checked the ribs with the toothpick and it passed.  7:30, pulled 2 ribs off the end ~ Picked up with tongs and the rack broke in half.  Pulled.

Has a nice crust on the outside and they’re very moist on the inside. Pics to follow…


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Here ya go...



 

 




 

 



I'll amend a temperature graph tomorrow...


----------



## chris1237 (May 24, 2006)

Looks good!

Chris


----------



## john pen (May 24, 2006)

Good lookin' meat !!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 24, 2006)

Looks good Bill. Do you always line your kingsford up like that to cook? Please answer no, if not god help us!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 25, 2006)

Looks like things worked out okay for you there Bill. Great looking chow. I'm not a big guru fan, But it sounds like you spent more time on the guru than apposed to the meat. That's what's cool about barbecue, Every one has there own way of doing it.


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a good test run.  Mechanical and electrical problems.  

But the ribs look good and I'm sure they tasted good. =D>   

Just need to find that balance of charcoal and (working) Guru air to get your temps where you want them. mm: 

I'm sure next time it will go better for you. 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks good Bill. Do you always line your kingsford up like that to cook? Please answer no, if not god help us!



That's a little freaky.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2006)

I swear the crust of those ribs along with the moist meat underneath them made me drool this morning!  Nice job Bill, especially considering the circumstances.  That just shows it's the cook not the cooker that makes good Q!!

The way you lined the coals intrigues me.......why that way versus a pile on the opposite side of the meat?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 25, 2006)

looks scrumptious !!!!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## wittdog (May 25, 2006)

Ribs look great.  I'd take a trip to the Island for em. Sounds like you learned a lot from your experiment.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Now that is bark :!: 
Nice job Bill :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 25, 2006)

I bet next time there is more than one rack on that big o grill.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Here’s a graph with complete chronology of yesterday’s cook.  



 



12:00 Started the cook with 85 original Kingsford lined up across the back and 20 lit new Kingsford at one end of the line.  Guru powered with a 4 CFM Blower.
12:55 Tried to replace the blower with a 10 CFM unit and found the wires to be broken inside insulation.
1:35   Installed repaired 10 CFM Blower.
2:40   Removed water pan from grill over coals.
3:05   Peeked to look at coal status.
3:20   Added ¾ Weber chimney of lit new Kingsford.
4:45   Temps are dropping.  Firing up the gasser.
4:55   Moved ribs to the gasser.  Trying to maintain 250ºF for duration of cook.
7:25   Pulled ribs.

A few weeks ago, I tried a burn in the RK (no guru or meat) with the coals lined up much like they were yesterday and I ended up laying more across the top of the line which helped the temps up to the 240º range.  I should have done that again yesterday but I tried to make this setup work.  I’ll do that with Saturday’s cook of the remaining 2 slabs of loin backs and also start with ¾ Weber Chimney instead of just 20. I’ll also start with the 4 CFM blower as I think there was enough airflow, just not enough lit fuel.  I’ll also put the water pan back on and see how it goes.  I think I’ll have much better results this time.

All in all, I'm pretty happy with the way the ribs turned out but like I said earlier, I could have taken them off 30 or 45 minutes earlier.


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

Nice charts.


----------



## Bruce B (May 25, 2006)

Good lookin' bones you got there, not bad for man of your age. =D>  :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good lookin' bones you got there, not bad for man of your age. =D>  :grin:


Stop looking at Joker's bone.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nice charts.


Glad you liked them.....


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did. (must be the engineer in me)  I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Chart's  
Huh?


----------



## DaleP (May 25, 2006)

Very cool Joker. You are a computer giant compared to me for sure.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Nice job Bill. I'd a thought also that you didn't start with enough lit coals in the begining. But thats the best part about this, we can keep experimenting!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks good Bill. Do you always line your kingsford up like that to cook? Please answer no, if not god help us!





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill. I'd a thought also that you didn't start with enough lit coals in the begining. But thats the best part about this, we can keep experimenting!


I've been trying to make a method work that someone on TVWB said works for them in lining the coals up like that and starting it out pretty much like the MM in the WSM.  Just can't get it to work for me but with a little modificaion.. :!:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Very cool Joker. You are a computer giant compared to me for sure.


Scotty's the computer geek here ~ I only know enough to get me in trouble..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1fncwp3n]Looks good Bill. Do you always line your kingsford up like that to cook? Please answer no, if not god help us!





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill. I'd a thought also that you didn't start with enough lit coals in the begining. But thats the best part about this, we can keep experimenting!


I've been trying to make a method work that someone on TVWB said works for them in lining the coals up like that and starting it out pretty much like the MM in the WSM.  Just can't get it to work for me but with a little modificaion.. :!:[/quote:1fncwp3n]

How do you get 2 quotes in 1 reply?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2ilg4ofo][quote="Nick Prochilo":2ilg4ofo]Looks good Bill. Do you always line your kingsford up like that to cook? Please answer no, if not god help us!





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill. I'd a thought also that you didn't start with enough lit coals in the begining. But thats the best part about this, we can keep experimenting!


I've been trying to make a method work that someone on TVWB said works for them in lining the coals up like that and starting it out pretty much like the MM in the WSM.  Just can't get it to work for me but with a little modificaion.. :!:[/quote:2ilg4ofo]

How do you get 2 quotes in 1 reply?[/quote:2ilg4ofo]
I went to the 1st one and clicked on "Quote" then copied the text there.  Canceled out of that one and went to the 2nd post and "quote"d that one too, then pasted the text from the 1st one where I wanted it.  That make sense?  I've seen some here use 3 or 4 quotes and the only way I know to do that is to have more than one window open.  Not sure how they're doing it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1siv0avj][quote="The Joker":1siv0avj][quote="Nick Prochilo":1siv0avj]Looks good Bill. Do you always line your kingsford up like that to cook? Please answer no, if not god help us!





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill. I'd a thought also that you didn't start with enough lit coals in the begining. But thats the best part about this, we can keep experimenting!


I've been trying to make a method work that someone on TVWB said works for them in lining the coals up like that and starting it out pretty much like the MM in the WSM.  Just can't get it to work for me but with a little modificaion.. :!:[/quote:1siv0avj]

How do you get 2 quotes in 1 reply?[/quote:1siv0avj]
I went to the 1st one and clicked on "Quote" then copied the text there.  Canceled out of that one and went to the 2nd post and "quote"d that one too, then pasted the text from the 1st one where I wanted it.  That make sense?  I've seen some here use 3 or 4 quotes and the only way I know to do that is to have more than one window open.  Not sure how they're doing it.[/quote:1siv0avj]

Like that?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":yqcvzz4x]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":yqcvzz4x][quote="The Joker":yqcvzz4x][quote="Nick Prochilo":yqcvzz4x]Looks good Bill. Do you always line your kingsford up like that to cook? Please answer no, if not god help us!





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill. I'd a thought also that you didn't start with enough lit coals in the begining. But thats the best part about this, we can keep experimenting!


I've been trying to make a method work that someone on TVWB said works for them in lining the coals up like that and starting it out pretty much like the MM in the WSM.  Just can't get it to work for me but with a little modificaion.. :!:[/quote:yqcvzz4x]

How do you get 2 quotes in 1 reply?[/quote:yqcvzz4x]
I went to the 1st one and clicked on "Quote" then copied the text there.  Canceled out of that one and went to the 2nd post and "quote"d that one too, then pasted the text from the 1st one where I wanted it.  That make sense?  I've seen some here use 3 or 4 quotes and the only way I know to do that is to have more than one window open.  Not sure how they're doing it.[/quote:yqcvzz4x]

Like that?[/quote:yqcvzz4x]
Yeah.  Now, back on topic!  :-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Okay, stop lining up your Kingsford like that, your scareing me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're one sick bastard!  8-[


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You're one sick bastard!*  8-[[/quote:eufgqywj]
I know you are... but what am I?  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay, stop lining up your Kingsford like that, your scareing me!


Lining the Kingsford like that makes a lot of sense when your looking for a long controlled burn. I just wouldn’t have the patience to do it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 minutes boys.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 minutes boys.  [/quote:26vluglq]
I still wouldn't have the patience.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your using a guru, it shouldn't matter how the coals are lined up. It will give it the right amount of air it needs when it needs it. Any unused briquets can be used later for another cook.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your using a guru, it shouldn't matter how the coals are lined up. It will give it the right amount of air it needs when it needs it. Any unused briquets can be used later for another cook.[/quote:pu7w3xtv]
 #-o  :-#


----------

